
Formula for Pi discovered in Hydrogen - vermilingua
http://www.rochester.edu/newscenter/discovery-of-classic-pi-formula-a-cunning-piece-of-magic-128002/
======
DrScump
another article here: [http://news.sciencemag.org/math/2015/11/famed-number-
found-h...](http://news.sciencemag.org/math/2015/11/famed-number-found-hidden-
hydrogen-atom)

